# HELP! My Circle Pad Cover Fell Off!



## Venn (Mar 30, 2016)

So I was just playing Hyrule Warriors Legends on my 3DS when the Circle Pad Cover randomly fell off. The joystick (or whatever it's called) still works, but now is extremely small. The bottom of the cover seems cracked, I tried putting it back on, but it just falls off again and again. 

I did some research but it wasn't really helpful. Most people said to replace the entire thing and take apart the 3DS to fix it. Some says it is better without it. Some says to glue it. 

So, I'm just sitting stumped on right to do and seeking help here.
I also read that Nintendo could repair it, but it would start at $75 or something and I am not spending that much just for a piece of rubber.

Some Info
3DS Model: Nintendo 3DS XL - Animal Crossing New Leaf Limited Edition
When Bought: Just a little after New Leaf was released.

so.. Help?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 30, 2016)

The rubber thing? Maybe try calling Nintendo. They might be able to replace it or something. This happened a lot when Smash came out and it even fell off for me but I like it without the cover tbh


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 30, 2016)

the rubber pad fell off from the circle thing on my 3ds too. im not really bothered by it coz it still works fine and doesnt feel funny or anything. it actually feels smooth tbh.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 30, 2016)

Can you send or link a photo? I'm curious, lol.

But yeah, perhaps superglue is the answer. Preferably get someone to help you though because if you do a sloppy job you've messed up big times and if it goes on your hands......


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 30, 2016)

Mine fell off when smash 3ds cme out and still works perfectly fine


----------



## Venn (Mar 30, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> The rubber thing? Maybe try calling Nintendo. They might be able to replace it or something. This happened a lot when Smash came out and it even fell off for me but I like it without the cover tbh





snoozit said:


> the rubber pad fell off from the circle thing on my 3ds too. im not really bothered by it coz it still works fine and doesnt feel funny or anything. it actually feels smooth tbh.





Monkey D Luffy said:


> Mine fell off when smash 3ds cme out and still works perfectly fine



I haven't played around with it since it came off. When it fell off, I kind of just put my 3DS down and starred at it. I just went on AC again to move in a new villager and at least playing AC, it doesn't seem to be a problem.



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Can you send or link a photo? I'm curious, lol.
> 
> But yeah, perhaps superglue is the answer. Preferably get someone to help you though because if you do a sloppy job you've messed up big times and if it goes on your hands......





Spoiler: BIG












Now you can see how small it is!! I also including the rubber piece to show on cracked it is on the bottom. Now I'm going to try playing Legends again to see how it is.


----------



## Holla (Mar 31, 2016)

I replaced the circle pad on both of my 3DS's and it cost a whopping $5 each. You can buy replacement Circle Pads on EBay fairly cheap and they look and feel just like the original ones and are just as good if not better. Taking your 3DS apart to replace it isn't a big deal either as you just have to open up the bottom part (there are lots of YouTube videos out there to help you carefully take it apart).

If interested I can link you to the seller I bought mine from. They have both the gray and white Circle pads as my white 3DS had a white pad while my blue one a gray one.

Edit: just noticed you have the same ACNL edition that I have so you will need the white one if you want it to look the same.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

i read online that you can glue a clothing button on it


----------



## Venn (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks guys, but it won't be such a problem anymore. I tried playing with it more yesterday and I was fine without it.


----------



## Michael24 (Apr 1, 2016)

You can actually do this yourself if you can acquire a circle pad replacement. I took one out of one of those circle pad pro things when the one on my 3DS broke off.

Here's a guide:
https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Nintendo+3DS+Circle+Pad+Replacement/6064


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2016)

Michael24 said:


> You can actually do this yourself if you can acquire a circle pad replacement. I took one out of one of those circle pad pro things when the one on my 3DS broke off.
> 
> Here's a guide:
> https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Nintendo+3DS+Circle+Pad+Replacement/6064



ah, thats WAY too complicated XDDD


----------



## Venn (Apr 1, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ah, thats WAY too complicated XDDD



Agreed


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ah, thats WAY too complicated XDDD



I've done it myself and it's actually way easier than it sounds. ^_^ Didn't take me long at all and the pay off of having a perfect circle pad again is totally worth it.

It's up to you though if you are fine with using a broken circle pad then that's great to! But I know I wouldn't be able to stand it (OCD here lol).


----------



## Venn (Apr 1, 2016)

For now I'm fine with it, but if it ever starts to annoy me, I'll probably start considering it.


----------

